# strange hard drive issues

## curmudgeon

I am trying to install gentoo (from the new 11.2 dvd) on a recently obtained machine, with an upgraded (brand new) hard drive

The machine seems to not want to interact with the hard drive.

From /var/log/messages:

```

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.169932] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.169951] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.169955] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.320031] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.320757] scsi0 : ata_piix

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.320974] scsi1 : ata_piix

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.325660] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe00 ctl 0xfe10 bmdma 0xfec0 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.325664] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe20 ctl 0xfe30 bmdma 0xfec8 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.325696] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.325701] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.476285] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.476945] scsi2 : ata_piix

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.477103] scsi3 : ata_piix

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.477207] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe40 ctl 0xfe50 bmdma 0xfed0 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.477211] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe60 ctl 0xfe70 bmdma 0xfed8 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.792652] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    3.792691] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.086062] ata2.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.086074] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.086084] ata2.01: link offline, clearing class 3 to NONE

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.181210] ata2.00: ATAPI: PBDS DVD+/-RW DS-8W1P, BD1B, max UDMA/33

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.181213] ata2.00: applying bridge limits

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    4.203219] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [    9.135020] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.317063] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.317074] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.336806] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0, 01.00A01, max UDMA/133

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.336809] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.340799] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.340883] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AADS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.341133] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.341165] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.341167] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.341180] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.371257] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PBDS     DVD+-RW DS-8W1P  BD1B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.431811] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.431815] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.431949] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.632923]  sda: unknown partition table

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.633091] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.714133] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.714249] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.876533] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   13.903123] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.916234] pata_acpi 0000:00:03.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.916261] pata_acpi 0000:00:03.2: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.916269] pata_acpi 0000:00:03.2: PCI INT C disabled

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948226] ata_generic 0000:00:03.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948251] ata_generic 0000:00:03.2: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948659] scsi4 : ata_generic

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948730] scsi5 : ata_generic

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948759] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xfe80 ctl 0xfe90 bmdma 0xfef0 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   42.948761] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xfea0 ctl 0xfeb0 bmdma 0xfef8 irq 18

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784136] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784141] ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784147] ata1.00: cmd 25/00:08:80:5f:38/00:00:3a:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784148]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784151] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   82.784160] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   83.089021] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   88.594025] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   92.827025] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   92.827030] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   93.132020] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [   98.637027] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  102.870027] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  102.870033] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  103.175020] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  108.680007] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  114.168064] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  122.337487] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Aug 24 17:55:46 localhost kernel: [  122.376225] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Aug 24 17:55:47 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:48 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:49 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:50 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:51 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:52 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:53 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:54 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:55 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:56 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:56 localhost kernel: [  133.058063] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:56 localhost kernel: [  133.058075] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:55:57 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:58 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:55:59 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:00 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost kernel: [  138.058182] ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost kernel: [  138.058187] ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost kernel: [  138.058190] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost kernel: [  138.058203] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:01 localhost kernel: [  138.363023] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:02 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:03 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:04 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:05 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:06 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:06 localhost kernel: [  143.868012] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:56:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:08 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:09 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:10 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:11 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:11 localhost kernel: [  148.101021] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:56:11 localhost kernel: [  148.101028] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:11 localhost kernel: [  148.406022] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:12 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:13 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:14 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:15 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:16 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:16 localhost kernel: [  153.911121] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:56:17 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:18 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:19 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:20 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:21 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:21 localhost kernel: [  158.144027] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:56:21 localhost kernel: [  158.144034] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:21 localhost kernel: [  158.449021] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:56:22 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:23 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:24 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:25 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:26 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:26 localhost kernel: [  163.954016] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:56:27 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:28 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:29 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:30 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:31 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:32 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:33 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:34 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:35 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:36 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost kernel: [  174.409059] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost kernel: [  174.409069] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost kernel: [  174.415737] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost kernel: [  174.415741] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

Aug 24 17:56:37 localhost kernel: [  174.415747] ata1: EH complete

Aug 24 17:56:38 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:39 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:40 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:41 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:42 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:43 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:44 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:45 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:46 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:47 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:48 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:49 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:50 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:51 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:52 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:53 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:54 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:55 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:56 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:57 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:58 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:56:59 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:00 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:01 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:02 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:03 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:04 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:05 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:06 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768041] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768045] ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768051] ata1.00: cmd 25/00:08:80:5f:38/00:00:3a:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768053]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768056] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Aug 24 17:57:07 localhost kernel: [  204.768065] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:08 localhost kernel: [  205.073023] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:08 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:09 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:10 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:11 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:12 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:13 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:13 localhost kernel: [  210.578023] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:57:14 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:15 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:16 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:17 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:17 localhost kernel: [  214.812025] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:57:17 localhost kernel: [  214.812032] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:18 localhost kernel: [  215.117023] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:18 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:19 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:20 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:21 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:22 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:23 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:23 localhost kernel: [  220.622020] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:57:24 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:25 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:26 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:27 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:27 localhost kernel: [  224.855071] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:57:27 localhost kernel: [  224.855078] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:28 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:28 localhost kernel: [  225.160022] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:57:29 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:30 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:31 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:32 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:33 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:33 localhost kernel: [  230.665021] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:57:34 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:35 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:36 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:37 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:38 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:39 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:40 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:41 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:42 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:45 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:46 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:47 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:48 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:49 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:50 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:51 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:52 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:53 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:54 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:55 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:56 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:57 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:58 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:57:59 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:00 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:01 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:02 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:02 localhost kernel: [  259.891042] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:58:02 localhost kernel: [  259.891048] ata1.00: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Aug 24 17:58:02 localhost kernel: [  259.891052] ata1.01: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Aug 24 17:58:02 localhost kernel: [  259.891058] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:03 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:03 localhost kernel: [  260.196021] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:04 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:05 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:06 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238]

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936020] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936024] ata1.00: reset failed, giving up

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936027] ata1.00: disabled

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936032] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936041] ata1: EH complete

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936060] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936062] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936066] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 3a 38 5f 80 00 00 08 00

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936074] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 976772992

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936078] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 122096624

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost udevd[16014]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [16238] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout 'edd_id --export /dev/sda'

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936143] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] READ CAPACITY(16) failed

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936146] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936149] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense not available.

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936172] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] READ CAPACITY failed

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936174] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936177] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense not available.

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936210] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936211] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost kernel: [  264.936215] sda: detected capacity change from 500107862016 to 0

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout 'udisks-part-id /dev/sda'

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost udevd[16014]: timeout 'udisks-probe-ata-smart /dev/sda'

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost ata_id[18066]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sda'

Aug 24 17:58:07 localhost ata_id[18079]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sda'

Aug 24 17:58:08 localhost kernel: [  265.155138] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:08 localhost kernel: [  265.460022] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:13 localhost kernel: [  270.965019] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:58:18 localhost kernel: [  275.198011] ata1.00: SRST failed (errno=-16)

Aug 24 17:58:18 localhost kernel: [  275.198018] ata1.00: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:18 localhost kernel: [  275.503010] ata1.01: hard resetting link

Aug 24 17:58:24 localhost kernel: [  281.012020] ata1.00: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

Aug 24 17:58:27 localhost kernel: [  284.531109] ata1.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Aug 24 17:58:27 localhost kernel: [  284.531121] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 310)

Aug 24 17:58:27 localhost kernel: [  284.531141] ata1: EH complete

Aug 24 18:00:30 localhost kernel: [  407.795470] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:00:30 localhost kernel: [  407.795488] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:00:30 localhost kernel: [  407.795520] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:00:30 localhost kernel: [  407.795570] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:01:42 localhost kernel: [  479.472247] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:01:42 localhost kernel: [  479.472265] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:01:42 localhost kernel: [  479.472295] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:01:42 localhost kernel: [  479.472342] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.721903] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.721921] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.721952] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.722006] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.722032] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.722041] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.722052] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Aug 24 18:02:29 localhost kernel: [  526.722078] program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

```

Also:

```

Gentoo-11 ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [x86_64-linux-3.0.0-gentoo-r1] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Vendor:               /0:0:0:0

Product:              

User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]

Logical block size:   774843950 bytes

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=47 offset=50 bd_len=46

>> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page

A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.

Gentoo-11 ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda -T permissive

smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [x86_64-linux-3.0.0-gentoo-r1] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Vendor:               /0:0:0:0

Product:              

User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]

Logical block size:   774843950 bytes

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=47 offset=50 bd_len=46

>> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page

Log Sense failed, IE page [scsi response fails sanity test]

Error Counter logging not supported

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=47 offset=50 bd_len=46

Device does not support Self Test logging

```

Can some hardware guru tell me what is happening? Thank you in advance.

----------

## i92guboj

Probably a faulty drive. It's not strange to get one from time to time. In fact, like one or two out of ten that I buy must be returned to the shopp because they are defective. Not strange considering the they are brought from places that are many thousand miles away, and in who knows which kind of transport and conditions.

You can always try to assemble it in another box or an external case and try.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I'd also have a look at the SATA cable and try to reconnect or even replace it, a broken or not properly seated cable can lead to the same issues. Power supply to the drive could also be the culprit.

----------

